# Joint-Matic



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Anyone here have one of these? I'd like to here from you either post or private message.

Ed


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

OK anyone with a horzontal router table, any brand/age/handmade????

Ed


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a shop made one, that I copied from a routing book by the router lady. Don't use it much,mainly cutting tenons.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Ed Fleming (Aug 29, 2008)

I just bought a Strong Joint-Matic with a Miter gauge, a Angle attatchment (tilts so you can route a piece on a angle such as a dove tailed miter joint) a set of 5 Freud 1/2" cutters and a 1/2" dove tail bit, for $312.00. Its in brand new condition with the original manual. I haven't even turned it on yet, trying to learn more about it. Oh, it also has a Bosch router mounted on it. I watched a MLS (or whatever the letters are) video which showed them making box joints. They used a box joint router bit and raise the bit to achieve the half joint


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, this thread is 4 years old and Reible is no longer a member. Nice of you to respond though.


----------



## Shoptopia (Feb 6, 2011)

*Joint-Matic Mysteries...*



reible said:


> OK anyone with a horzontal router table, any brand/age/handmade????
> 
> Ed


Hi Ed!

I just got one of these off Craigs List. Came with a nice factory stand with rollers.
No manual or attachments, though. Your pictures were helpful - I see what they were thinking about attaching the featherboards. 

In principle, I like the horizontal idea. It seems like it makes the router much more accessible than a vertical under-table design.

Mine is broken at the "nut" that adjusts the gate height, but looks simple enough to fix. Does really cause binding when you run a board through with the feather attached...

Let me know if you are still thinking about this machine. I think they are pretty rare based on the lack of posts on the Net.

I'd love to find a manual for it.

Chris


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Check the post date. Quite old.
Reible hasn't been around here for a long time, since he left in a huffy mood.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Here's link you may want to read..

horzontal router table,,,( Joint-Matic ) by: DaN ( reible)

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/1888-joint-matic.html#post20064
Review: Shopsmith Joint Matic - Horizonal Router - by DaN @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

========


----------



## Ed Fleming (Aug 29, 2008)

Chris: I never used my Strong until recently, I now use it for box joints and it works perfectly. I have tried two other methods, router table with a good copy of a German guy's adjustable jig, and another pretty sophisticated jig with a lead screw I built. The Strong gives me perfect joints 1/8" & 1/4" for small boxes I make.


----------



## Shoptopia (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, I spent a few days fixing and outfitting the unit. Mine came with no attachments, so I converted an old miter gauge to fit the T track. Also fitted it with quick change feather boards for the T track and made an upper crossbar for same. Also, mine had a "broken" platen at the elevator screw - the noted common defect with these. I have a great fix for this problem. One piece of angle iron and two 1/4" - 20 flathead screws and - viola! better than new again.

My biggest beef about it is that the ~1" depth "loss" due to the dust collection causes bits to be too "short". That is, you essentially need 1" longer bit to get it to go all the way through the back plate. (I have not used any router tables before.) I know there are "extentions' for router bits, but they seem prone to vibration. Guess I'll try that.

I just made a drawer with a 3/8" box joint using the Joint-Matic. Very easy, quick and precise. Once I got a plan together, the cutting went really fast.

Ed, those 1/8" boxes sound fun. What do you use 'em for?

Well, all for now... C-ya next time.


----------



## Shoptopia (Feb 6, 2011)

Oops, I got caught up in my brag. BobJ3 thanks for the links. I have searched quite a bit on this topic, but there's not too much on it. Anybody got a .pdf manual for this thing?


----------



## cichriste (Dec 5, 2011)

I do have one. Bought it at least 12-15 yrs ago.. I need a part for it but it is no longer made.. Great tool.. disappointed that Shopsmith no longer makes it.


----------



## Ed Fleming (Aug 29, 2008)

The sides of this box are laminated using walnut & teak, box joints on it. I made four small boxes to fill the inside for more interest, they are about 3/16" thick with sliding tops. I don't seem to have the problem with the cutter not ectending far enough, perhaps because the boxes don't require the length. Although the big box starts out with 1 1/4" thick sides.


----------



## Ed Fleming (Aug 29, 2008)

*Broken part?*

What part is broken? It might not be hard to fix. Send a picture.

Ed


----------



## BWTools13 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sir, 
We heard about your interest in finding an original Strong Tool Design Joint-Matic owner's manual. We are a business that sells original "Joint-Matic" owner's manuals, brochures, & instructional videos, & Strong Tool Design "Miter-Matics." If you would like more information, you can contact us by email: "[email protected]," or visit our website: "http://blackwatertoolcompany.com." 
Thank you, 
Blackwater Tool Company


----------



## lalkie (Sep 26, 2015)

*Joint Matic*

Ii have a joint matic and discovered the same problem with a black and decker router and my craftsman router. I took off the red adjusting ring from the craftsman router that allowed me to get the adjustment I needed to use the machine. How did you solve your problem? I also considered a router extension but was concerned about run out. I have only made box joints with the machine and it works well. Let me know if you found a better solution. Larry


----------

